# The Photo Challenge - June 2010 "Street Photography"



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

Thanks to those who took part in the May '10 challenge, I'll get the poll sorted out shortly.

For this month, I have decided to set the challenge topic as *"Street Photography"*. Everyone has a street don't they?

The prize for the winner of the vote, as always, will be a $25.00 Amazon   voucher courtesy of the TPF owners.

For all those who wish to participate   in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following: 

 The deadline for submissions is 30 June 2010
 The image can be no larger then *150KB**
 *Include your forum username* when submitting
 The attached photo must be in the form of a *.jpg*
 Please *keep your photo anonymous* (no distinguishing   watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
 Submit *no more than one photo*
 If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo (please ensure that the attached photo is renamed as the chosen title)
 The *form must also be included* when submitting the photo
Despite what the FAQs indicate, confirmation   emails will not be issued.
 The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to exclude or   remove any photo solely at their discretion
 The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to decide the   winner of the photo challenge
 All submitted photos will be posted, along with a poll, in a new   thread within the first week of the following month
 Once created, *the voting poll will last for 14 days* before   it closes automatically
 
>>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste *this form* into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<

*ThePhotoForum.com Username:*

** Photo Title (optional):*

*Is the attached photo 150KB or less? Y/N*

*Is the attached photo a jpeg? Y/N*

*Has this photo been posted before on The Photo Forum? Y/N*

>>>>>>>>>> End of form <<<<<<<<<<

*Please submit only one photo per challenge.*

*Please enter your email subject as "June '10 Photo Challenge   Submission"*

* Please ensure that the attached photo is named the title you wish it   to have otherwise the title will not be used.
..................................................   .................................................. ...

Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com   and remember to enter the subject as indicated.

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when photos are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded. If the form is not included in the submission email the photo will not be included in the challenge gallery and voting process. 

There is more important information regarding rules and procedures located in the FAQ section. We highly recommend that you take the time to read these FAQs.

Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!

**150KB* will be taken as the &#8220;size on disk&#8221; and not the actual file size. Also some email programs consider 1KB=1000Bytes as opposed to 1KB=1024Bytes. When these programs calculate attachment size they will often read larger than they actually are. To be safe we recommend a target size of about 140KB so that once sent it does not go over *150KB*.


----------



## JR Productions (Jun 5, 2010)

Hmmmm I just might enter this one......


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jun 7, 2010)

You mean pictures taken on the street or *of* the street literally?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 7, 2010)

I think generally speaking it's taken to mean photographs of what is going on on the street, and less about the particular street itself. It could be considered as a form of social documentary photography


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jun 8, 2010)

Chris of Arabia said:


> I think generally speaking it's taken to mean photographs of what is going on on the street, and less about the particular street itself. It could be considered as a form of social documentary photography


 

Excellent, thanks for the clarification.  Awesome challange material too.  :thumbup:


----------



## Romphotog (Jun 9, 2010)

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> You mean pictures taken on the street or *of* the street literally?


 
LOL! That's a good one.  I really do not think anyone might find the street in my backyard interesting.  However, if a topless girl might want to play her guitar in the middle of Times Square, well...


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Jun 9, 2010)

Im in for this one


----------



## stephen.2308 (Jun 13, 2010)

just to be clear, are we allowed to enter shots that are in our gallery?


----------



## snaggle (Jun 13, 2010)

stephen.2308 said:


> just to be clear, are we allowed to enter shots that are in our gallery?


 
Rule # 5 "Please *keep your photo anonymous* (no distinguishing watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)"

Since your gallery is on the forum then it can be traced back to you


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 2, 2010)

OK, entries are now closed. The poll will be up in a day or so, once I've sorted everything out.


----------

